# Deals on S3



## kdphan (Aug 11, 2014)

I still deciding between an S3 and F80 M3. I know, 2 different cars.

S3 - best deal presented to me so far is $46,250 on the prestige with 50,550 MSRP. I think they can go a little lower on that.

Sepang Blue
Prestige
driver assistance pkg
19" performance pkg
random stuff here and there.

What is everything getting out there?


----------



## kdphan (Aug 11, 2014)

adding more to prior post

another dealer in the area has offered 2500 under invoice

invoice is 6% less than MSRP

so effectively that's about 11% off MSRP.

Good deal?


----------



## hassenrennen (Jan 5, 2004)

Yes 11% is a smoking' deal...the norm is about 4-6% off MSRP


----------



## kdphan (Aug 11, 2014)

hassenrennen said:


> Yes 11% is a smoking' deal...the norm is about 4-6% off MSRP


I think several dealers are willing to do this since their inventory has been sitting around. 2016 models are coming in, so deals can be had


----------



## volkswagen04 (Aug 11, 2009)

I worked for Audi for a long time as a salesman and the best deal I ever saw was like 10% off an A6 that sat on the lot for over a year. Employees only get 15% of of MSRP so 11% off on a new S3 is very unbelievable. Invoice on all Audi's is 6% off of MSRP and dealers rarely, if ever go below that unless they are having a slow month or it is an old car that they need to push off of the lot. If you are indeed telling the truth and they are offering 11% off, I don't know what in the heck you are waiting for. You will not find a deal like that everyday. Take it and run my friend!!!


----------



## kdphan (Aug 11, 2014)

volkswagen04 said:


> I worked for Audi for a long time as a salesman and the best deal I ever saw was like 10% off an A6 that sat on the lot for over a year. Employees only get 15% of of MSRP so 11% off on a new S3 is very unbelievable. Invoice on all Audi's is 6% off of MSRP and dealers rarely, if ever go below that unless they are having a slow month or it is an old car that they need to push off of the lot. If you are indeed telling the truth and they are offering 11% off, I don't know what in the heck you are waiting for. You will not find a deal like that everyday. Take it and run my friend!!!


The particular car i'm looking at has been on the lot for over 3 months.

130 miles, probably from test drives.

But they are indeed giving me 2500 below MSRP.


----------



## vasgolfr (Jul 23, 2014)

kdphan said:


> The particular car i'm looking at has been on the lot for over 3 months.
> 
> 130 miles, probably from test drives.
> 
> But they are indeed giving me 2500 below MSRP.



Be very excited if you get 11% off... Originally I was able to negotiate 7.7% off MSRP, then upon completing my final negotiation I got what turned out to be 9.2% off MSRP, and I was very happy. My car only had 10 miles on it when I picked it up last month.

Good Luck.


----------



## clerkpalmer (Jun 11, 2015)

volkswagen04 said:


> Take it and run my friend!!!


First off, I love that you are cross-shopping the S3 with an M3/M4. The S3 is so fun to drive it that it's not that far off in a comparison. I cross-shopped against a 335x Msport and ended up going with the S3. Money was not really the deciding factor. I thought the S3 was more dynamic and fun to drive. Anyway, having just gone through this drill with dealers, I found that most dealers would not go below 3-4%. At the end of may, a couple came down to about 5.5% off and that's when I pulled the trigger. $2500 under invoice is indeed a steal but I wouldn't like the 130 miles particularly if they are test drives. On one of my test drives, the dealer encouraged me to just floor it. Not sure I would want 130 miles of that on my new car. That said, my "new" S3 had 29 miles on it anyway. Good luck. Both cars are awesome.


----------



## Ando83 (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm feeling pretty good about the deal I just got when ordering a 2016 S3 this past weekend... Before a test drive of a 2015 S3, I complimented the salesman on his smartwatch and informed him that I happen to work for the company that makes it. (No, I don't work for Apple!) The sales manager overheard this and said, "You know that as an employee of _____, you get a 6% corporate discount here, right?" I certainly did not know that was damn happy that he did. My order (prestige + performance) was for 6% under MSRP when crunching the numbers after the test drive. The test drive was amazing btw. Really sold me on the S3 over the Golf R, especially since the last VW salesman I spoke to wanted 3k over MSRP for a 2015 R.


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

clerkpalmer said:


> First off, I love that you are cross-shopping the S3 with an M3/M4. The S3 is so fun to drive it that it's not that far off in a comparison. I cross-shopped against a 335x Msport and ended up going with the S3. Money was not really the deciding factor. I thought the S3 was more dynamic and fun to drive. Anyway, having just gone through this drill with dealers, I found that most dealers would not go below 3-4%. At the end of may, a couple came down to about 5.5% off and that's when I pulled the trigger. $2500 under invoice is indeed a steal but I wouldn't like the 130 miles particularly if they are test drives. On one of my test drives, the dealer encouraged me to just floor it. Not sure I would want 130 miles of that on my new car. That said, my "new" S3 had 29 miles on it anyway. Good luck. Both cars are awesome.


It's off topic, but the 335x's suspension really lets it down. You can get it with the 'm performance suspension' from their upgrade catalog, but then you're really getting significantly off the price of the S3.. and I don't think it would be MORE fun.


----------



## kdphan (Aug 11, 2014)

vasgolfr said:


> Be very excited if you get 11% off... Originally I was able to negotiate 7.7% off MSRP, then upon completing my final negotiation I got what turned out to be 9.2% off MSRP, and I was very happy. My car only had 10 miles on it when I picked it up last month.
> 
> Good Luck.


This is really the first brand new car i've bought for myself, other than the new gs350 I got for my wife.

I'm not sure what really happened during the first 130 miles so that's why I've been hesitant about taking that offer. It had all the packages I want if I were to build a new one.

I still have not driven the new M3 since I do not even want to deal with the local dealerships around me. Too much tech money around here for them to even want to make a deal.

But I agree, 11% is a great deal that i've negotiated with several dealerships.


----------



## kdphan (Aug 11, 2014)

clerkpalmer said:


> First off, I love that you are cross-shopping the S3 with an M3/M4. The S3 is so fun to drive it that it's not that far off in a comparison. I cross-shopped against a 335x Msport and ended up going with the S3. Money was not really the deciding factor. I thought the S3 was more dynamic and fun to drive. Anyway, having just gone through this drill with dealers, I found that most dealers would not go below 3-4%. At the end of may, a couple came down to about 5.5% off and that's when I pulled the trigger. $2500 under invoice is indeed a steal but I wouldn't like the 130 miles particularly if they are test drives. On one of my test drives, the dealer encouraged me to just floor it. Not sure I would want 130 miles of that on my new car. That said, my "new" S3 had 29 miles on it anyway. Good luck. Both cars are awesome.


Salesman I worked with did tell me the same thing. 

"Step on it!"

As I stated in my last post, 130 miles is a lot for a new car.


----------



## clerkpalmer (Jun 11, 2015)

araemo said:


> It's off topic, but the 335x's suspension really lets it down. You can get it with the 'm performance suspension' from their upgrade catalog, but then you're really getting significantly off the price of the S3.. and I don't think it would be MORE fun.


Totally agree. You need to get the Dynamic Handling Package to offset the stock suspension. Most cars with DHC are 60 grand at least if you don't build. BMW claims to be fixing this for the LCI but it's not clear the xdrive suspension will benefit.


----------



## Brunt182 (May 5, 2015)

That sounds to be like a similar deal I was just able to negotiate:

MSRP: $48,895
Summer of Audi Rebate: $650
Selling Price: $43,355
Total Discount: $5,540 / 11.33%

Based on my research, I have yet to find a someone that got a better deal.


----------



## kdphan (Aug 11, 2014)

Brunt182 said:


> That sounds to be like a similar deal I was just able to negotiate:
> 
> MSRP: $48,895
> Summer of Audi Rebate: $650
> ...


The only difference I have vs. yours is the Audi Rebate, which I will not qualify for.


----------



## Brunt182 (May 5, 2015)

kdphan said:


> The only difference I have vs. yours is the Audi Rebate, which I will not qualify for.


Doesn't the rebate apply to any buyer, within the Summer of Audi sales event?

Edit: Ahh.. I think I see that it may exclude the Prestige Model... that would make sense, then.


----------



## kdphan (Aug 11, 2014)

Brunt182 said:


> Doesn't the rebate apply to any buyer, within the Summer of Audi sales event?
> 
> Edit: Ahh.. I think I see that it may exclude the Prestige Model... that would make sense, then.


To get the summer of audi rebate, I would have to go through Audi Financial. Their rate isn't competitive vs. Penfed.


----------



## 05LGT (Mar 24, 2013)

Local dealer (MD) was intimating that cars on the lot could be had for invoice (6%) minus holdback (2.5%).

Also have recently seen summer sales event discount ($600 - requires financing through Audi) and something about conquest deal? ($500?) which would put you around 11% off. 

What part of the country are you in?


----------



## Brunt182 (May 5, 2015)

kdphan said:


> To get the summer of audi rebate, I would have to go through Audi Financial. Their rate isn't competitive vs. Penfed.


Just a tip, though I'm sure you may be aware, but I've used outside financing as a negotiating strategy - ask them to match your rate, and sometimes they will. Then you can score the rebate, as well!

Did that with my last vehicle purchase, using a PenFed rate.


----------



## kdphan (Aug 11, 2014)

Brunt182 said:


> Just a tip, though I'm sure you may be aware, but I've used outside financing as a negotiating strategy - ask them to match your rate, and sometimes they will. Then you can score the rebate, as well!
> 
> Did that with my last vehicle purchase, using a PenFed rate.


Thanks! I'll try that.

It's hard to beat 1.49%


----------



## Brunt182 (May 5, 2015)

kdphan said:


> Thanks! I'll try that.
> 
> It's hard to beat 1.49%


That is an excellent rate, but it's worth the shot to ask them to match it. 

Good luck!


----------



## clerkpalmer (Jun 11, 2015)

05LGT said:


> Local dealer (MD) was intimating that cars on the lot could be had for invoice (6%) minus holdback (2.5%).
> 
> Also have recently seen summer sales event discount ($600 - requires financing through Audi) and something about conquest deal? ($500?) which would put you around 11% off.
> 
> ...


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

Brunt182 said:


> That sounds to be like a similar deal I was just able to negotiate:
> 
> MSRP: $48,895
> Summer of Audi Rebate: $650
> ...





Awesome deal! I've seen a post here and there about someone getting $6K off MSRP...

The price is based upon one's negotiating skills!


----------



## 05LGT (Mar 24, 2013)

Brunt182 said:


> That sounds to be like a similar deal I was just able to negotiate:
> 
> MSRP: $48,895
> Summer of Audi Rebate: $650
> ...


Do you mind saying which dealer gave you that deal?


----------



## Jay S. (May 12, 2012)

Just purchased this week
Misano Red Prestige with sport package
MSRP: 50,200
Selling Price: 46,200
Summer Rebate: 600
Final Price: 45,600

I am pretty happy with the deal I recieved.


----------



## VW2Audi25 (Jun 17, 2015)

Jay S. said:


> Just purchased this week
> Misano Red Prestige with sport package
> MSRP: 50,200
> Selling Price: 46,200
> ...


Is that without taxes?


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

VW2Audi25 said:


> Is that without taxes?




There's BMW and Corvette tax. We have Audi tax!!!opcorn:

Before TTL.


----------



## 05LGT (Mar 24, 2013)

Just picked up a lightly optioned S3 from Ourisman Audi, Frederick, MD. 

MSRP: 46475
Sale Price: 41827
Audi Incentives: 1350 (600 summer event, 750 southern region incentive)
Final Price: 40477
+
Dealer Processing 299
Tax/Tags/Registration

Only catch was I had to use Audi financing (3.9%) to get the $1350 incentives
After 2 payments I can get 1.9% from my CU and pay off the Audi loan.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

05LGT said:


> Just picked up a lightly optioned S3 from Ourisman Audi, Frederick, MD.
> 
> MSRP: 46475
> Sale Price: 41827
> ...





Such a deal! Florett Silver, i checked their website. If you got AudiCare included that would be a steal!

On the tristate Audi dealers site there's about 1400 A3's and only 140 S3's :laugh:


----------



## GP813 (Jun 16, 2015)

Looking for some feedback on a car deal. 

Dealer has a Nardo grey s3. Almost all options except s sport seats and adv tech. 

MSRP is 54300
Invoice lists at 51470

Details: car has over 400 miles on it. 
I found out through the Sales managers Instagram that this car has been on their lot for 27 weeks now (late December 2014) 
2016 models are coming in and it's almost prime season to start moving old models. 
It's the end of the month 

I want to go in there and hammer them for 10 percent off MSRP and then the Audi 600 rebate on top of that before tax and licensing. I'm prepared to walk away at anytime and wait for a golf r or while that car continues to sit on the lot as 16's pour in.

Should I hit em for more? Wait it out till end of July? Is it a fair request? Will I be laughed at? I'm in no particular rush to buy a car but after knowing all the facts I think I could get a great deal on a special model s3.


----------



## Rivi_S3 (Jun 5, 2015)

GP813 said:


> Looking for some feedback on a car deal.
> 
> Dealer has a Nardo grey s3. Almost all options except s sport seats and adv tech.
> 
> ...


I believe this car is in south OC? If so, to compare, I just picked up my 2015 S3 from them 2 weeks ago. I ordered my car in Feb, and negotiated the following discounts - 6% for Audi Club North America ($2,930), $750 Audi Loyalty, $600 Summer of Audi, $829 to cover receiving free Audi Care. Since the Nardo has 400+ miles, you are almost looking at a used car (my came with 28 miles). It also means that people may have been driving it hard on test drives without proper break in. I don't think that you're really "hammering" them at all by asking for 10% and $600 rebate. I would also ask for free Audi Care (free service through 45k miles) - or maybe Audi Care Plus, which provides free service through 75k miles and I think is valued over $1K. Take the angle that this should be thrown in since you don't know the history of how the car was driven from new.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

How does this deal sound? I think I can get the dealer down a little bit on the payment.

2015 Monsoon Grey/Black S3 Premium Plus

19" Performance Package
Driver Assistance Package
B&O
Convenience Package

MSRP: $47,045.00
Discount: $1,923.00
Total Cash due after taxes/fees $49,435.16

I was looking to lease for 36 months. With $3,500 down they got the payment down to $587/mo. I think I can get them down a bit more on this. Residual value is $26,345. I was trying to get them down to $500 on a 39 month lease. Tuesday is the end of the quarter so if a deal is likely to be had, it is right now.


----------



## mdapperc (Jun 30, 2015)

Here's the deal I just got. It's 8% off MSRP. I'm happy with it.

Model: 8VS51L
2015 S3 Brilliant Black
Prestige package
19" Performance package
Cargo net
Audi Guard wheel lock kit

Sticker: $49,650
Selling Price: $45,709.78

I also opted for the Audi Care ($829, which I was told was dealer cost) and Wheel/Tire protection ($1,199). I'm buying the car, so the Audi Care was a no-brainer. I was hesitant on the wheel/tire protection, but figured it was worth it because there isn't a mileage limit. It's just a straight 5 years. In Michigan, that could come in handy.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

sticker 46400
selling price 42400
+tax


----------



## dan_s3 (Jul 8, 2015)

My sepang msrp was a couple bucks shy of 47k.MMI,PP,Homelink. Sale price was 40.4k. Extremely happy with my price


----------



## clerkpalmer (Jun 11, 2015)

dan_s3 said:


> My sepang msrp was a couple bucks shy of 47k.MMI,PP,Homelink. Sale price was 40.4k. Extremely happy with my price


Well done sir. Nothing makes me feel better than knowing I paid 3 grand more for a car that costs 2 grand less than yours!


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

Do some people really not know about the ACNA/Supplier Discount :screwy:? It gets you 6% off without negotiating, but it is also pretty easy to beat that discount if you know when to buy and how to negotiate.


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

WOW! So nearly $6k off a 2015 S3 and $3500 off for a 2016!!:laugh:


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Wow. The best deal I can get is this for $46,195, probably go for it. what you think? Total Price, no taxes in Oregon.

http://www.audiwilsonville.com/new/Audi/2015-Audi-S3-dd5bdf230a0a00e0185fc08d76c0d891.htm


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

oldster1 said:


> Wow. The best deal I can get is this for $46,195, probably go for it. what you think? Total Price, no taxes in Oregon.
> 
> http://www.audiwilsonville.com/new/Audi/2015-Audi-S3-dd5bdf230a0a00e0185fc08d76c0d891.htm






Being a 2015.5, $42,895 including summer sales rebate, free audi care select, (dunno if the conquest rebate is applies to you)opcorn:

And a lunch date with Erica R. (Yes i checked out the dealer staff page!)


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

oldster1 said:


> Wow. The best deal I can get is this for $46,195, probably go for it. what you think? Total Price, no taxes in Oregon.
> 
> http://www.audiwilsonville.com/new/Audi/2015-Audi-S3-dd5bdf230a0a00e0185fc08d76c0d891.htm


5.5% off is a terrible deal. You should be shooting for 10%+ off MSRP for something sitting on a lot.


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

I was curious what people have paid recently for them. With the Golf R a pain to get I am starting to think more seriously about looking at the S3 again. The only current offers in my area are loyalty cash which of course I don't qualify for.


----------



## jubasa (Oct 15, 2010)

brennok said:


> I was curious what people have paid recently for them. With the Golf R a pain to get I am starting to think more seriously about looking at the S3 again. The only current offers in my area are loyalty cash which of course I don't qualify for.


We got a 2016 S3 at the end of September:
MSRP: $50,375
Sale Price: $44,561 (incl ACNA 6% discount) + tax

We'd ordered an S3 a couple of months ago and were expecting it to be delivered mid-October. Dealer called us the last week of September and said that he had a similar car on the lot, and that he would sell for a good price if we bought it by the end of the month. We jumped on it!


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

So basically $9k off remaining 2015 S3's and about $6k off MSRP on a 2016!


----------



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

Was set on getting a Golf R, but in my area they are near impossible to find let alone even get one for even MSRP. Going to see what my Audi dealer can do on a 16' S3. Wish me luck


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

GBH said:


> Was set on getting a Golf R, but in my area they are near impossible to find let alone even get one for even MSRP. Going to see what my Audi dealer can do on a 16' S3. Wish me luck


GOOD LUCK and pick up B&O if you like music and ss seats lol


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

I hope to be getting a S3 next month, and the Golf R was on my list ahead of the S3. Due to the tactics of the VW dealers (huge mark ups over MSRP, no test drives) I'm going to get the S3 instead. The Audi dealers by comparison have been great about test drives, and trying to move the metal.

I wonder how many potential R owners will end up buying S3's due to lack of availability of the R, and the VW dealers treatment of potential buyers?

Its somewhat confusing as to why Audi can produce enough S3's for the US market, while VW can't seem to get inventory.

Either way, I'm now really excited about getting into one, and thanks for putting this thread together !


----------



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

So I put a deposit down on a 16' S3 my dealer has in production right now. Should show up mid to late December, so happy early Christmas present to myself . Glacier White with black/red seats and red stitching. Red calipers, Tech Pkg, Wheel/Tire Pkg, LED light Pkg, Bang & Olufsen sound, Homelink. Was on the fence about the sport seats as they look cool but losing the pwr seat was lame, so I saved the money for ECU tune (stage 2 baby, when its available). Got if for 9.2% off MSRP. Dealership was excellent to deal with. Would have like to gotten it much sooner but will be great that I will be the first person to drive it other than the mechanic prepping the car when it arrives. Now the agony begins as I count down the days


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

GBH said:


> So I put a deposit down on a 16' S3 my dealer has in production right now. Should show up mid to late December, so happy early Christmas present to myself . Glacier White with black/red seats and red stitching. Red calipers, Tech Pkg, Wheel/Tire Pkg, LED light Pkg, Bang & Olufsen sound, Homelink. Was on the fence about the sport seats as they look cool but losing the pwr seat was lame, so I saved the money for ECU tune (stage 2 baby, when its available). Got if for 9.2% off MSRP. Dealership was excellent to deal with. Would have like to gotten it much sooner but will be great that I will be the first person to drive it other than the mechanic prepping the car when it arrives. Now the agony begins as I count down the days


Was that with loyalty cash? At least based off truecar here, it seems 6% under is about the norm which puts it just below invoice. I think if I could score 9% under the choice would be much easier for me to choose a sedan over a hatch.


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

GBH, which dealer in NorCAL was that?


----------



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

That's what did it for me. Since I could get a way nicer car for a great discount, not a markup from VW dealers and like they are doing me a favor by selling me a car, I went with the S3. Way nicer car IMO, with more features.


----------



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

brennok said:


> Was that with loyalty cash? At least based off truecar here, it seems 6% under is about the norm which puts it just below invoice. I think if I could score 9% under the choice would be much easier for me to choose a sedan over a hatch.


No loyalty cash as I have never owned an Audi, lots of VWs though. Very pleased with the dealer experience, I told them what I wanted they made one counter offer and we had a deal.


----------



## Ronan1 (Mar 5, 2008)

GBH said:


> No loyalty cash as I have never owned an Audi, lots of VWs though. Very pleased with the dealer experience, I told them what I wanted they made one counter offer and we had a deal.


Do you still have the MkV GTI? I'm in the process of selling mine for the S3. Curious to hear your thoughts on comparing the two. The GTI is one of the best cars I've ever owned, its such a complete package.


----------



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

Well just have test driving the S3 so far and there is no comparison between the 2. S3 is twice as expensive and it looks, feels and drive that way. My current GTI has been great, lots of fun and still runs excellent. But I am very excited for the day my S3 shows up. This wait will kill me, hehe.


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

PbanyS3 said:


> So basically $9k off remaining 2015 S3's and about $6k off MSRP on a 2016!


Is this correct? I was just quoted 6K off a 50K 2015 S3 with just an email conversation. If I could get 9K off, I'd buy it right now. Any tips for getting the extra $3K?


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

Made the mistake of stopping by a local Audi dealership mainly to check out the seats.

They offered me a good deal over 10% off for a pretty much loaded S3. I think if it was a color I loved I would probably have been more tempted and at least had them appraise my trade. I didn't have time to test drive, but then I haven't driven the Golf R yet either. Also even with the discount the car is around 9K more than the Golf R or 7K once the loyalty cash goes away.

I will probably hold off until the loyalty cash from VW goes away and see what happens November 3rd. I doubt the S3 will still be there at that price. If only it was the color I wanted.


----------



## GBH (Sep 13, 2004)

What color are you looking for and what options? Just curious.


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

I would be looking at either silver or gray with LEDs, B&O, performance pack or black optics, and S sport seats.


----------



## eXhilarat3d (Aug 7, 2010)

That's the exact configuration I am looking for. Unfortunately, all the ones I've seen with B&O have the tech package as well.


----------



## amargaretis (Jan 11, 2013)

Been in the market for an R and a couple questions for the group. I located two R's that fit the bill and no markup MSRP, but took an S3 for a spin the other day. Through Costco I can grab a base 2016 s3 for 40k. Good price or defer?


----------



## markmb (Aug 10, 2015)

amargaretis said:


> Been in the market for an R and a couple questions for the group. I located two R's that fit the bill and no markup MSRP, but took an S3 for a spin the other day. Through Costco I can grab a base 2016 s3 for 40k. Good price or defer?


I think this depends on how the cars are optioned. 

If the Rs are base models, then you're paying 3k extra for a better interior/exterior, sunroof, and longer warranty. Almost certainly worth it. 

If the Rs are DCC, you're paying the same amount of money but lose ride adjustment, nav, and upgraded sound system (the Fender isn't quite as good as B&O, but it's definitely better than the Audi base system). I think you'd have to _really_ like the aesthetic benefits to justify the value here.


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

Any deals in the NY NJ PA tri state area?


----------



## amargaretis (Jan 11, 2013)

markmb said:


> I think this depends on how the cars are optioned.
> 
> If the Rs are base models, then you're paying 3k extra for a better interior/exterior, sunroof, and longer warranty. Almost certainly worth it.
> 
> If the Rs are DCC, you're paying the same amount of money but lose ride adjustment, nav, and upgraded sound system (the Fender isn't quite as good as B&O, but it's definitely better than the Audi base system). I think you'd have to _really_ like the aesthetic benefits to justify the value here.


I'm comparing to a base R, so your first point hits it. I don't find the Fender system to be all that great and wasn't too impressed with B&O. So the base stereo is that bad?


----------



## markmb (Aug 10, 2015)

amargaretis said:


> I'm comparing to a base R, so your first point hits it. I don't find the Fender system to be all that great and wasn't too impressed with B&O. So the base stereo is that bad?


The base stereo is okay, I've just had aftermarket systems in every car leading up to my S3 so I'm kinda picky about sound quality. One thing about the B&O, and maybe why you weren't too impressed by it, is that it doesn't handle lower quality recordings very well, which is typical when you don't have an EQ. It's a really, really good stock system when it comes to CDs and lossless digital files, but it gets a bit midrangey/hollow on lower quality 128-192k recordings. So I'd say if the latter is mostly what you listen to, you won't be missing too much with the base stereo.


----------



## amargaretis (Jan 11, 2013)

markmb said:


> The base stereo is okay, I've just had aftermarket systems in every car leading up to my S3 so I'm kinda picky about sound quality. One thing about the B&O, and maybe why you weren't too impressed by it, is that it doesn't handle lower quality recordings very well, which is typical when you don't have an EQ. It's a really, really good stock system when it comes to CDs and lossless digital files, but it gets a bit midrangey/hollow on lower quality 128-192k recordings. So I'd say if the latter is mostly what you listen to, you won't be missing too much with the base stereo.


Good to know. I usually install a decent amp with a 10' JL in all my cars. Nothing too fancy, but a decent set up. If the stockers can pull that off, I'd be satisfied. Now I have to decide if I'm going R or S3. Got an R waiting and now mind f'n this. 1st world problems.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

Ronan1 said:


> I hope to be getting a S3 next month, and the Golf R was on my list ahead of the S3. Due to the tactics of the VW dealers (huge mark ups over MSRP, no test drives) I'm going to get the S3 instead. The Audi dealers by comparison have been great about test drives, and trying to move the metal.
> 
> *I wonder how many potential R owners will end up buying S3's due to lack of availability of the R, and the VW dealers treatment of potential buyers?*
> 
> ...


That is why I bought an S4. 

2015 is quickly coming to a close, so I would be shooting for ~13% off MSRP on something sitting on a dealer's lot.


----------



## Sctl (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey guys this is my first post ever to Fourtitude but I had to make an account to share the awesome deal I received at Rusnak Audi in Pasadena, CA.
I leased a 2015 Audi A3 1.8t w/ the sports package, driver assistance package, and premium package and here are the numbers:

MSRP: $37,405
Sales Price: $30,540.41
Rebate: $1,250.00
Total balance turned out to be $33,328.39

Not sure if I calculated this correctly but from MSRP to sticker price I got about 18% off... A whopping $7,000~.
I went into the dealership on the last day of September (if anybody was curious) and the salesman was very eager to sell it.


----------



## icon5585 (Apr 29, 2006)

Sctl said:


> Hey guys this is my first post ever to Fourtitude but I had to make an account to share the awesome deal I received at Rusnak Audi in Pasadena, CA.
> I leased a 2015 Audi A3 1.8t w/ the sports package, driver assistance package, and premium package and here are the numbers:
> 
> MSRP: $37,405
> ...


Daaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Matty429 (Aug 1, 2001)

I had a deposit on a R
It still hasn't arrived... 
The dealer wouldn't return my calls

So I got A 2016 S3 instead

49900 Sticker

I got it for 44300


----------



## brennok (Jun 5, 2007)

Matty429 said:


> I had a deposit on a R
> It still hasn't arrived...
> The dealer wouldn't return my calls
> 
> ...


What options?


----------



## Matty429 (Aug 1, 2001)

brennok said:


> What options?



Premium
Black Metallic
Red Calipers
Black optic
Led
Bang & Olufsen (was hard to find this without nav)


The only thing I'm potentially regretting is No Carplay...
I had nav on my 2013 R...used it twice, I don't miss nav at all

Magnetic is awesome!!!
Not sure about the Quattro stickers on the lower rear doors though...


----------



## PbanyS3 (Jun 13, 2015)

brennok said:


> What options?




I would venture to say tech pack, B&O and LED pack.

Or tech pack, B&O and S sport seats. Yes I've seen actual 2016 S3's in that price range equipped as such...


----------



## Hasek9339 (Apr 25, 2007)

Well trying to decide between a loaded 2016 Golf R and an S3
Went to a dealer and they were not willing to move off MSRP other that the 500/750 season of Audi cash...
Nice sales guy but I'm definitely not paying that little off MSRP 
So here is what I am looking for
2016 Glacier White
Black Optics 
LED
B&O
Tech
Total of $49,875

So if I got supplier discount at 6% that would discount the car $2,992.50
Does anyone know any dealers where they have personally got cars that you were able to get a larger discount?
Just wondering because I really like the S3 but don't know if I can take the jump up to an S3 from the Golf R
Thx


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

PbanyS3 said:


> I would venture to say tech pack, B&O and LED pack.
> 
> Or tech pack, B&O and S sport seats. Yes I've seen actual 2016 S3's in that price range equipped as such...


I was in the same boat, waiting for a R or at least on the list. What a joke..
On a whim I went to check the s3. The audi dealer was awsome, willing to deal, and the next day I went up to buy. Traded in my 2015 sti, they gave me a lower trade in value and the same time sold me my s3 for 1500 under invoice. 
2016 s3 premium, technology package, black optics, led package, nappa sport seats, red calipers, B&O sound, 46500.
I will say best car I've ever owned. ..









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## redwing497 (Nov 24, 2015)

S3n said:


> I was in the same boat, waiting for a R or at least on the list. What a joke..
> On a whim I went to check the s3. The audi dealer was awsome, willing to deal, and the next day I went up to buy. Traded in my 2015 sti, they gave me a lower trade in value and the same time sold me my s3 for 1500 under invoice.
> 2016 s3 premium, technology package, black optics, led package, nappa sport seats, red calipers, B&O sound, 46500.
> I will say best car I've ever owned. ..
> ...


Holy cow that looks amazing! Question, how were you able to get those wheels with the black optics package? I really don't like the black wheels. Is the sunroof standard or is that part of a package as well?


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

redwing497 said:


> Holy cow that looks amazing! Question, how were you able to get those wheels with the black optics package? I really don't like the black wheels. Is the sunroof standard or is that part of a package as well?


Those are the wheels that come with the black optics package. Sunroof is standard on the S3.


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

S3n said:


> I was in the same boat, waiting for a R or at least on the list. What a joke..
> On a whim I went to check the s3. The audi dealer was awsome, willing to deal, and the next day I went up to buy. Traded in my 2015 sti, they gave me a lower trade in value and the same time sold me my s3 for 1500 under invoice.
> 2016 s3 premium, technology package, black optics, led package, nappa sport seats, red calipers, B&O sound, 46500.
> I will say best car I've ever owned. ..
> ...


I'm not calling shenanigans, just curious, but doing the math based on the options you listed comes to an invoice price of $49K. Subtracting the $1500 gets you to $47.5K. Am I missing something? If I could find a car with those options for that price, I'd buy it immediately. It's a gorgeous car!


----------



## Hasek9339 (Apr 25, 2007)

robopp said:


> Those are the wheels that come with the black optics package. Sunroof is standard on the S3.


Black optics package is sweet!
I love the Black Optics package with white and LED headlights looks sick and those wheels are amazing too!!!!

Black Optics is a must!!!!


----------



## redwing497 (Nov 24, 2015)

robopp said:


> Those are the wheels that come with the black optics package. Sunroof is standard on the S3.


The wheels for the black optics package on audi's website show black inlays with the silver only on the surface of the "spokes". These look completely silver, which looks way better. Are you sure they're the same?

EDIT: ah, it may be because i'm judging by the configurator. If that's the case and these are the wheels, I'm sold on the black optics package.


----------



## markmb (Aug 10, 2015)

redwing497 said:


> The wheels for the black optics package on audi's website show black inlays with the silver only on the surface of the "spokes". These look completely silver, which looks way better. Are you sure they're the same?
> 
> EDIT: ah, it may be because i'm judging by the configurator. If that's the case and these are the wheels, I'm sold on the black optics package.


They're all grey with a polished edge on the spokes. Sometimes at night light will catch them and the polished surface will reflect the pattern you see on the configurator, but in the real world they rarely look like that. It's weird Audi chose to represent them that way on the website.


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

robopp said:


> I'm not calling shenanigans, just curious, but doing the math based on the options you listed comes to an invoice price of $49K. Subtracting the $1500 gets you to $47.5K. Am I missing something? If I could find a car with those options for that price, I'd buy it immediately. It's a gorgeous car!












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

For some reason I thought the led package was there but I was wrong..this car is nothing but smiles. ..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## S3n (Nov 22, 2015)

redwing497 said:


> Holy cow that looks amazing! Question, how were you able to get those wheels with the black optics package? I really don't like the black wheels. Is the sunroof standard or is that part of a package as well?


Yes those are the stock 19s ..when clean you can see somewhat a different pattern....easy to clean !!!! My sti was a pain.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------

